# apple head and deer head



## bam-bam

when I saw our bams at about 4 weeks his brother had a much more prominent apple head shape to his head, he was bigger than bams so maybe this was why, I can't really tell but I wonder if Bambi is a apple or deer head, if both parents were apple head would bams be?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

I just made a thread with a similar answer to what I'm going to write now, actually.

The apple domed skull is a dominant feature... however, two apple heads can still have puppies with less domed heads (more sloping foreheads, longer snouts, etc). If these puppies ("deer heads") are bred to apple heads, the heads can still end up as apple heads because it's a dominant feature. However, over time, the heads will end up less sloping and only deer heads will be born in the litters.

It's some complicated stuff. This is why even two champion show dogs won't always give birth to show quality puppies. 

Post up some pictures of Bam (side profile and front facing) in this thread, and I'll help answer to what his head shape is.


----------



## bam-bam

here are some pics, hopefully they are good enough, he is very active


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

He definitely looks like an apple head to me  What a cute boy!


----------



## bam-bam

Thank you, he grows cuter every day, his father was a stunning little dog.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Here's a deer head, for example:










And here's an apple head for comparison (Tucker):


----------



## bam-bam

The nose looks to be much longer on a deer head am I right?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

bam-bam said:


> The nose looks to be much longer on a deer head am I right?


Yes, generally. I tried searching for a profile deer head picture but I couldn't find one. 

Of course, there are always "tweeners" (chis with shorter noses/less domed heads than "deer heads").


----------



## Mandy

i was wondering if my 2 where apple heads or deer heads heres some pics 

zac



















honey



















can anyone shed any light on wether they are apple heads or deer heads ive always wondered x


----------



## Litlbitprincess

I am wondering if Abbie is an apple or deer? What do you all think? Her is very domed
although it is hard to tell in the pics. See pics page 3!


----------



## Litlbitprincess

I will try and get a better pic later as those aren't that great and are hard to tell!!


----------



## huskyluv

My in laws have two chi's with the apple dome and short noses.
Her two with my husky:









Another one:










And here's my mom's chi (from a byb) chasing my husky, he has more of a deer head with a long nose:










I'm curious, does the breed standard call for the short or long nose. Most of the champion chi's I've seen have the short nose so I'm assuming that is correct. Is that right?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Breed standard calls for a moderately short snout... it doesn't have to be super short, though.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

And it's really hard to tell if a chihuahua has more of an apple shaped dome or a deer shaped head unless profile shots are pictured.

Mazza... I would definitely say that Honey is an apple head. 100% certain. Zac looks more apple domed than deer. He may be a tweener. I love your chis! Zac reminds me of a little fox 

Lilbitprincess... I would say your baby has a deer shaped head from those pictures. It's hard to be 100% certain without a profile picture, though.

An apple head chihuahua should have an almost 90 degree angle between the stop of the nose and the head.


----------



## Mandy

> And it's really hard to tell if a chihuahua has more of an apple shaped dome or a deer shaped head unless profile shots are pictured.
> 
> Mazza... I would definitely say that Honey is an apple head. 100% certain. Zac looks more apple domed than deer. He may be a tweener. I love your chis! Zac reminds me of a little fox
> 
> Lilbitprincess... I would say your baby has a deer shaped head from those pictures. It's hard to be 100% certain without a profile picture, though.
> 
> An apple head chihuahua should have an almost 90 degree angle between the stop of the nose and the head.


thanks jessie ive always wondered what they were not that it matters id love them no matter what thet were lol

yeah zac does look like a fox im always saying that hes my wee foxy man lol
thanks again

lol did i mention how much im in love with your wee tucker
lol only in every post of him hes a cutie


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Here are some better pics of Abbie!! At least I hope they are better! Not that I care either way because to us she is perfect of course..


----------



## Kristin

lilbitprincess- I think she looks more deer head than apple..

Boss is a deer head.


----------



## Yoshismom

lilbitprincess...your girls head is more like my Yoshis's and although his head is very round I still consider him to be deer head ;-)


----------



## cnspots

*Lillis' head*


----------



## carrera

carrera is a deer head--here are some pictures,i put them in order by age so you can see how she progressed...
heres one from when she was a puppy (8 weeks)





































I love carreras shape, to me she looks so long and elegant, with her longer legs and body


----------



## carrera

the last pic is just from 2 weeks ago, shes is about 8 months, here is another pic from the front...


----------



## rcj1095

Carrera is so elegant looking. She looks like royalty.


----------



## katsrevenge

Honestly, when I think 'chihuahua' I still have a mental image of a dog that looks like Carrera. She's lovely.


----------



## carrera

thanks! were very happy with what shes grown to look like--all 8 lbs. of her!


----------



## catalat

this is a great thread, because I have been wondering what the heck Chloe is considered..maybe she is inbetween.. but I am so clueless could someone please help me too. Here is a few pictures


----------



## I<3Gizmo

chloe Looks like an apple to me! and shes GORGEOUS!!


----------



## bam-bam

Oh Chloe reminds me of the tribe of chi's that chloe the chihuahua off Beverley hills chihuahua meets. She is lovely.


----------



## gigimommy

Think my GiGi is definitely a deer head
i'm trying to post a picture
but can't seem to figure out how!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Chloe is definitely an apple head.

She's gorgeous. Definitely one of my favorites


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

I took Tucker into Pet Supermarket a couple of days ago, and the girl who worked there asked me what kind of dog he was. Then she proceeded to tell me that his snout was too short! lol. I told her about the chihuahua breed standard, and she didn't believe me! She told me chihuahuas are supposed to have long snouts so he must be mixed. 

Then later on that day we took Tucker to the Winter Park Art Festival (an annual outside event) and SO many people asked me if he was a mix because of his head/fur! 

I think that people are more used to seeing the deer head chihuahuas rather than apple heads.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

I found a site once that showed a diagram of a chihuahuas head to show ear placement, shape of head, size of nose, etc. I can't seem to find it right now. I will have to see if I can find it later. It stated that a chihuahuas nose should be no more than 1/3 of the head, so if you measure your chi from nose tip to the back of the head and divide that into thirds the nose should be only 1/3 of that length. 

by the way...everyones babies are gorgeous regardless of deerhead or applehead.


----------



## Brodysmom

Are you talking about this site? The illustrated standard?

http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/Illustrated Standard.pdf

It does a good job of explaining what is correct. I wish that the pictures were a little clearer though! And maybe not from the 1950's?! But it does a good job showing what is a correct applehead.

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

I have seen this one before too, it gives a good verbal description but the one I came across before actualy had a diagram of a chihuahua head and showed it split in thirds, it makes it easier I think for some to understand when they can see the drawaling. 

LOL....you would think they could occasionally update this...at least to clearer color pictures.


----------



## catalat

People always ask if Chloe is a mix too... one person asked me if she was a Yorkie LMAO!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

catalat said:


> People always ask if Chloe is a mix too... one person asked me if she was a Yorkie LMAO!


LOL!

Someone asked me if Chloe was a Husky Puppy before! 

I've never had anyone ask if Rylie was a different breed, though... they usually ask me if she's a teacup


----------



## catalat

hahah Chloe's a husky pup


I also had someone ask what Chloe was and I joking said shes a Mini Golden Retriever (because he had a Golden) and hes like WOW Really I didn't know there was such a thing... I died laughing... he totally thought I was serious


----------



## KayC

catalat said:


> people always ask if chloe is a mix too... One person asked me if she was a yorkie lmao!




rotfl.......


----------



## kobi0326

Kobi is a deer head, but is Butters also?


----------



## Yoshismom

I have people always asking me what Chibi is? Most people around here have never seen a LC and think I am lying, LMAO! I have had one lady argue with me that he was a Pappilion. I also had a little boy in petsmart last month ask me what he is and I told him a LC Chi and he told his dad and his dad told him that there was no such thing as a LC Chi, LMAO. I have considered carrying a breed book around with me. I get the same thing with my Harlequin Great Dane though. Most people think he is a Dalmation mix and I was scammed..hehehe!


----------

